# Re Baler



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi I have a New Holland super 69 baler with hydraulic tensioner, can any one recommend a baler that i could upgrade to, i do about a 1000 bales a year iam after some thing that would produce good bales.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

John Deere 24T can be bought for not alot of money and makes great looking bales....and the JD 336 also makes great bales for a little more. Some of the NH fellas can chime in on some of the older NH balers. Only doing about 1000 bales a year you do not want to invest alot into it I am sure.

Regards, Mike

Also, here is a link to a history review of the older NH balers that is very forthright...looks like the NH315 and later are very good choices. http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/cgi-bin/viewit.cgi?bd=implment&th=40715


----------



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi thanks for your help i want to invest in a good machine


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Farmer680 said:


> Hi thanks for your help i want to invest in a good machine


I only worked behind New Hollands: 269, 273, 316. So what is your budget to get a "good machine". For the quantity of bales per year a 269 makes a great bale and was considered a high capacity machine during its day. It will eat hay and make a better bale than a 273. I bought a 316, put several hundred $$ to get it up to speed and makes an awesome bale. Don't get me wrong about the 273 it also makes a great bale. The biggest challenges of any baler is keeping them well maintained. Sometimes you may have to do a tweak here or a tweak there to get that nice bale your looking for. A manual and a knowledgeable baler person can be your best friend.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vol said:


> John Deere 24T can be bought for not alot of money and makes great looking bales....and the JD 336 also makes great bales for a little more. Some of the NH fellas can chime in on some of the older NH balers. Only doing about 1000 bales a year you do not want to invest alot into it I am sure.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> Also, here is a link to a history review of the older NH balers that is very forthright...looks like the NH315 and later are very good choices. http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/cgi-bin/viewit.cgi?bd=implment&th=40715


Farmer- the 315 is a great baler-loved mine-only traded it on a new 570 because I wanted a hydraulic chamber and thrower. It is also should be affordable in your use range. The other sweet baler was the 273 but they are really now getting some age on them. good luck with your search


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with mike, older deere or new holland balers, really need to take someone with you that's familiar with them or look them over real good before purchasing.....they all can quickly become a nightmare if they're junk....


----------



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi i really doesn't worry me on budget all i want is something better than my New Holland super 69


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Farmer680 said:


> Hi i really doesn't worry me on budget all i want is something better than my New Holland super 69


If money is not at issue then its a no brainier. Buy new!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ya go with a 5070 nh if you are getting a new one. I traded a jd 336 in on it. I used to always run deere balers but I cant stand the look of the new ones.


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

Is that a 69 compact I had one of them back in the day. Worked real good


----------



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

The baler i have is a super 69 small square i phoned the dealer i brought it off years ago i told him i can get a new Holland 275 he said i wouldn't touch one, why would that be? he said buy a new Holland 317 baler does any one know about these balers


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I see you location is VIctoria....is that BC?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Farmer680 said:


> The baler i have is a super 69 small square i phoned the dealer i brought it off years ago i told him i can get a new Holland 275 he said i wouldn't touch one, why would that be? he said buy a new Holland 317 baler does any one know about these balers


Not alot of 317's out there and the one's I saw listed were so high priced you might as well(and be better off) to buy a 575 instead.

Probably said stay away from a 275 because of age and they are slow by today's standards. This may not be a problem for you doing only 1000 bales/yr.

If money is no issue get a cared for 575.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vol said:


> Not alot of 317's out there and the one's I saw listed were so high priced you might as well(and be better off) to buy a 575 instead.
> 
> Probably said stay away from a 275 because of age and they are slow by today's standards. This may not be a problem for you doing only 1000 bales/yr.
> 
> ...


I agree with Mike but also consider that the 575 is a production baler and you could easily end up with one that looks good but has had a boatload of bales pushed through it by a commercial concern over a very short time. Not always easy to detect unless you buy it from the little ole lady down the street. Consider a 570 that has been well cared for and you are less likely to buy a high mileage low year baler. I do 6k a year with mine, had it for 6 years and it looks new.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Vol said:


> I see you location is VIctoria....is that BC?
> 
> Regards, Mike


I might be wrong but im thinking Australia. Judging by his other thread hes trying to do hay now. Dont think its possible in bc right now.


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> I might be wrong but im thinking Australia. Judging by his other thread hes trying to do hay now. Dont think its possible in bc right now.


You could freeze dry it right now. My palm tree froze!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

enos said:


> You could freeze dry it right now. My palm tree froze!


Lol palm tree? Do you have a house in Florida to lol?


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

The 317 was a baler made in Australia for many years some badged NH and some I think Sperry NH.

On this market they replaced the 275 and ran until the 417 came out. They were a 72 stroke per minute 14" x 18" baler and I think I can only recall seeing 1 without hydraulic tension. A very good baler and able to produce good shaped bales at about a max of 300 per hour. I have not noticed anyone talking of a 317 on the forum 'til now.

The production died and the 417 hit our market about the same time as the big uptake of round balers and the virtual demise of small square balers in Australia. I do not know if any 417's were made here.

A good 317 would eat 1000 bales / year, 1/2 a day's work and there are good ones about but getting scarcer. I did up to 15 to 20,000 per year with custom work with 317 balers but they were getting pretty tired. See some advertised at up to $7,000 but as they say in the classics "Tell 'em they're dreaming". But you never know, fools and money are seldom together for long. Pity none been my way, ones that still have some money that is!.


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

We all get teased by the rest of canada about living in banana belt.....banana's are $hitting razer blades right now.


----------



## Farmer680 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I am from Australia. And this is a great forum nice friendly people who are willing to help.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum farmer...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, welcome indeed Farmer 680....Aussies and Americans really do think alot alike. You might want to add Australia after Victoria as alot of folks(like me) will wonder if that is BC(canada) or South Africa or a host of other places....could even be Virginia .

Regards, Mike


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

You are coming into the best time to buy a second hand baler in Australia. Just after the end of haying in the southern areas and after the grain harvest in the grain belts.

Most farms change hands at this time of year through to April and many have clearing sales by auction. Most attendees at these auctions do not think ahead to the hay baling season at least more than 1/2 a year away.Your opportunity is to buy hay gear at a reasonable price.

But you need to know values and what to look for. You need help from someone with that knowledge to make sure that you are not the fool soon parted from money.

I have bought almost all hay gear in the "off season". Apart from new gear or almost new, I cannot recall selling any hay gear for less than I paid for it . At times I have had an oversupply including once I had 3 Hesston PT10 mower conditioners and at another 4 NH 317 balers. Bargains kept appearing. You know what a bargain is?

A bargain is something you do not need at a price you cannot resist.


----------

